# How to -> get rid of sinus drip



## Panoramicperspective (Oct 6, 2010)

Out on the road or sitting at home when a terrible non stop drip of clear liquid comes out your nose???

Just "snuff water" as my grandfather would say 
it really works , get some tap / natural filtered through a shirt or charcoal water and snort a bit up your nose

Blow with whatever yew got and yew should be good for awhile.

Worked for me , i'm interested to see if it works for others


----------



## Mouse (Oct 7, 2010)

I used to use saline nasal wash, it helped a bit. 

my nose is always freakin stuffed up but when I use the allergy stuff I end up with a sinus infection. can't freaking win.


----------



## vegetarianathan (Oct 8, 2010)

I have the drip now that its getting cold here. I might try your advice though. I'll probably forget to post the results though.


----------



## crazy john (Jul 22, 2011)

if you push with moderate pressur right inde you nostrill towars the front of your septum with both fingers at the same time for a couple minutes youll completley clear your sinuses. i have no idea why it works, but it does


----------



## trash diver (Aug 25, 2011)

Smoking the dried leaves of the mullein plant will clear your sinuses.


----------



## IrishTinker (Aug 25, 2011)

coca plant chewed..


----------



## dprogram (Aug 25, 2011)

Powdering my nose always worked for me but exacerbated the problem later on. I got a lot of shit done though! lol


----------

